# Flashing- where wall meets roof



## OSHASUX (Jun 28, 2014)

I always use the old step flashing unless the old stuff doesn't look like its going to make it another 25years. However, as a rule, if I can see the tins I will suggest the homeowner has us remove the siding so it can be counterflashed...I also agree with the other guys I rarely see copper! disappointing.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

skillman said:


> If needs replacing . Lay 1x4 on roof edge mark wall . Cut wood , masonry , etc . Take out material do your roof then . Install material 1x4 PVC or wood . If wood cap it .


Crap. I have one of these to do tomorrow. I've been avoiding it for months because I didn't want to crawl in the attic and put up backing after I cut the siding. Gable end rake with no sheeting, just lap siding. 

Your way gives me a quick easy non leaking fix. I'll just take my brake and make my cap\L flash on site. Sweet. :thumbup:


----------

